# My wife's walking stick.



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

My wife's walking stick.

Inspired by nail varnishes.

Vara de caminhada da minha mulher.

Inspirado nos vernizes das unhas.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Very nice Xutos! I love the colors.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Pretty amazing, Xutos! Great colors and I love the texturing on the grip area.


----------

